# Fusion amplificador Clase D + SMPS @ 12V para auto



## seba7_sin (Dic 28, 2009)

Hola a todos! Abro este nuevo tema para quien quiera contribuir a una idea que se me ocurrió hace tiempo, combinar una fuente SMPS con un amplificador Clase D . La idea es que FUNCIONE A 12V para que se pueda conectar a un auto y usar directamente.

Mi idea básica es que la fuente SMPS prácticamente no exista, sino que el amplificador directamente eleve la tensión con ayuda de un transformador y realimentacion.

Un diseño muy rudimentario sería modificar un amplificador de los posteados en la página, al cual le conectaría un transformador y luego el parlante. Con esto el amplificador sería un diseño parecido a los viejos amplis valvulares pero con la ventaja de que el transformador de salida en el caso de los ampli clase d sería muy reducido en peso y tamaño y se podría construir a mano.

Claro que habrá que modificar muchas otras cosas mas, pero bueno esa es la idea basica.

Al que le gustó la idea, puede comentar y aportar mas ideas al tema. También invito a los que están más familiarizados con el diseño de estos circuitos a comentar las posibles desventajas que podría llegar a tener este diseño.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 28, 2009)

seba7_sin dijo:


> También invito...a comentar las posibles desventajas que podría llegar a tener este diseño.


Desventaja: No creo que funcione.
Desventaja: Crear una fuente SMPS no es difícil como para querer hacer un injerto raro.

¿Ventajas? No se me ocurren.
¿Cuáles son?

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo (Dic 28, 2009)

Ami tambien se me habia ocurrido hacer eso exactamente, pero nunca puse en marcha el proyecto.

En internet vi alguna vez que con el arco de un flyback se podia modular el ancho de pulso y se lograba escuchar musica.!!

Creo que seria algo parecido pero sin el alto voltage del flyback.

Me comprometo para ayudar en lo que pueda con este proyecto.

Saludos.

Las televisiones antiguas utilizaba transformadores de audio, para elevar l tension y acoplar la impedancia de la bocina, asi que creo que con algunos filtros se podria lograr ese proyecto.


----------



## Joorchh (Ene 8, 2010)

A mi tambien se me habia crusado por la cabeza diseñar algo asi. Una vez probe hacer esto, no fue con un ampli clase D, fue un A y la verdad que funciono, el transformador lo arme yo con nucleo de aire y barias espiras, nada que tomase mucho tiempo, digamos que estaba aburrido y curioso por ver que resultaba de mis ideas raras jaja. en el secundario del "transformador" si se le podia llamar asi conecte un parlante de 6 pulgadas, que la verdad que no sonaba muy fuerte y se perdia notablemente la calidad del sonido. La verdad que no le tengo mucha fe a esto porque en realidad con un transformador lo ideal es trabajar con una sola frecuencia cosa que no sucede en el audio entonces se perderia gran parte del sonido. Y de la eficiencia que tendria ni hablar jeje, pero habria que ver que pasa con un ampli clase d, si bien trabaja con pulsos de corte y saturacion capaz que se obtengan resultados diferentes. 
saludos


----------



## seba7_sin (Feb 10, 2010)

Joorchh: vos sabes q*ue* tenes razón. me puse a pensar en varios diseños para la fusion y el mas simple con un parlante directamente acoplado al transformador no se puede aplicar porque a pesar de ser switching estarias mandando bajas frecuencias y el transformador se calentaria.
Ejemplo: para mover el parlante hacia "adentro" tendrias que mandar mas pulsos positivos q*ue* negativos. conclusion: estarias mandando corriente continua al tranformador q*ue* se calentaria...
Asi q*ue* la solucion seria intercalar diodos, mosfets o alguna otra cosa despues del transformador. Lo cual ya no es practico y seria como hacer una fuente y ampli *por* separado


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Feb 10, 2010)

Y que les parece esto?


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 7, 2010)

Estimados:
La idea me parece GENIAL, hace un tiempo que leo sobre esto y en un sitio de "patentes" que no recuerdo vi un esquema asi. Asi como SMPS tiene una realimentacion que regula el PWM , este introducia mediante un optoacoplador la señal de audio.Lamentablemente "no me da el cuero" ni el tiempo para intentarlo. Estare atento a este hilo .Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Oct 7, 2010)

seba7_sin dijo:
			
		

> Mi idea básica es que la fuente SMPS prácticamente no exista, sino que el amplificador directamente eleve la tensión con ayuda de un transformador y realimentacion.
> 
> Un diseño muy rudimentario sería modificar un amplificador de los posteados en la página, al cual le conectaría un transformador y luego el parlante [...]


Cuando entré al post, ni me imaginé esto por el título del mismo.

No se cual es la ventaja. A mi se me ocurrió así como una idea rápida, armar un amplificador a elección, y fabricar el circuito impreso del amplificador junto con su fuente de alimentación en una misma placa. Entonces creo que se evitarían algunos problemas, el "combo" estaría asegurado de que así tal cual está, funciona.

No se me ocurre otra cosa, no se por qué tantas complicaciones.
¿Cuáles son las ventajas?

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 7, 2010)

Tavo: Tanto la fuente conmutada como el ampli Clase D tienen como elemento principal la PWM( modulacion de ancho de pulso ) . Si los unificas , te ahorras nada menos que uno de los componentes!.


----------



## luisgrillo (Oct 7, 2010)

Aparte de la ahorrada de componentes, seria un sistema novedoso, necesitamos experimentar en este campo para obtener resultados y ver si es conveniente hacer estos combo-amplificadores,

Yo ahorita estoy corto de dinero y tiempo, pero me gusta mucho la idea y en cuanto tenga oportunidad, sere de los pioneros en este experimento y subire mis resultados.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 7, 2010)

Luis: voy a volver a tratar de encontrar el esquema que mencione antes . Lamento no haberlo registrado


----------



## luisgrillo (Oct 7, 2010)

Yo creo que lo primero que tenemos que hacer es obtener una señal senoidal a la salida del tranfo.

podriamos utilizar el pin de deadtime control de un tl494 para generar la componente de PWM en la salida, despues veremos como implementarlo en la etapa de potencia para el lado primario del transformador.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 7, 2010)

Senoidal? no me parece . La salida del PWM directo al filtro de salida porque ya vendria modulada igual que la salida del clase D . No hay trafo. Convendria bajar la tension de entrada ya que nuestros 220V ( cuanto usan en Mexico? ) dan 300 rectificados...seria de una potencia temible.
El circuito que te cuento "insertaba" la señal de audio a traves de un optoacoplador.


----------



## luisgrillo (Oct 7, 2010)

Creo que te fuiste o me fui por otro lado.

Yo habia pensado en hacer un ampli para el carro de 12V, como dice en el titulo de este tema... y tu lo quieres de la red electrica de la casa?


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 8, 2010)

Perdon! el original era para red.... aqui si habria un paso previo con el elevador de tension..se complica.

Luis: en este link discute algo parecido a lo que hablamos...

http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&s...voWdCQ&usg=AFQjCNFs5Wwsgz-oVdqNvi7GwROthgoh9w

Creo que era esto !

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/20080252370.pdf


----------

